

Water hammer - csdrane
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_hammer

======
elmerfud
This is why your pipes go bang in the walls!

When you're working with and/or designing these systems all of this is
expected. In any modern country there's literally hundreds of regulations that
must be followed for steam plants and other systems of the like that prevent
this. The really interesting thing is because we've been using these types of
"solutions" long before electronics, there are mandated multiple mechanical
safety mechanisms to prevent catastrophic failure in them.

The sad fact is that this is really less of a "black hat" hack and almost
always directly related to someone failing to follow safety regulations either
in design or implementation. The cost of mandated safety devices seem to be
more than the cost for bribes to the inspectors.

------
csdrane
Discovered via
[https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-15/materials/us-15-Larsen-R...](https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-15/materials/us-15-Larsen-
Remote-Physical-Damage-101-Bread-And-Butter-Attacks.pdf)

